# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Чистейшая вода в вашем доме всегда

## rurrollbay

В Москве и области все большей популярностью стали пользоваться колодцы. С одной стороны, это не новость — водоснабжение дачи из колодца — это популярный метод добычи воды на приусадебном участке. С обратной стороны, не только дачники заинтересованы в том, чтобы иметь собственный колодец.
Вода в городском водопроводе оставляет желать лучшего в том числе в Столице, о чем уж говорить про другие города. А вот колодец — это практически неиссякаемый источник чистой питьевой воды, который в любое время под рукой. А носиться с ведрами за водой не придется — нынешние насосы обеспечат  поставку непосредственно в жилье. Таким образом, немудрено, почему колодцы под ключ в Московской области начали быть популярны.  
Роют колодцы разные фирмы. В том числе и наша фирма “Колодец Рус”. Только мы очень отличаемся среди наших конкурентов подходом к нашему делу. Для нас копка колодцев в Московской области это не обычный бизнес, но и дело жизни. Мы уделяем большое количество времени разведке и находим место, которое точно отвечает желанию клиента. Сам колодец выкапывается только вручную, совершенно никаких экскаваторов и спец. техники. Потом ставим бетонные кольца, которые предотвращают загрязнению воды. И сверху ставим домик, который замечательно вписывается в ландшафт участка. 
Безусловно, недешевое это удовольствие, копка колодца цена из одного кольца начинается с 4,5 тысяч рублей. Однако, наша компания старается найти решение и такой проблемы, максимально понижая цену. Но на качестве работ это абсолютно не сказывается.  
Кроме рытья мы производим ещё и ремонт колодцев. Таким образом, в случае, если источник нужно очистить, сменить кольца, улучшить — обращайтесь и мы окажем помощь. Также делаем [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].     
Мы будем стараться обеспечить вам чистую и хорошую воду в любом уголке Москвы и области.

----------


## Ната

Чистая вода - это один из пунктов, почему мне нравится жить в своем доме за городом. Скважина  - и вопрос воды закрыт. Причем качество воды не сравнимо с водой из централизованных сетей водоснабжения. Хотя конечно каждому свое, статья в тему что лучше дом или квартира [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## LG|IvanM

Буду иметь ввиду.

----------

